# STEROIDS FORUM > ANABOLIC STEROIDS - QUESTIONS & ANSWERS >  How much weight gain should be expected with Anavar Cycle??

## subzero

Im planing on doing Anava cycle only for 7 weeks at 50mg. Should I take more or less or stay with 50mg?

----------


## t-gunz

it varies on each person. there is no right amount you will gain.

----------


## BJJ

I started a week ago and I am doing 60 mg per day.
What about your stats?

----------


## csd0004

You shouldn't expect much of a weight gain with anavar . At most maybe 5-6 lbs over the entire cycle.

----------


## BJJ

Then I am curious to see what my result will be.

----------


## Vitruvian-Man

> Then I am curious to see what my result will be.


 : Hijack: 

Thanks for telling us this BJJ.

----------


## subzero

I'm 30, 5'11, 195lbs,12% body fat and training without help for 3 years. I want to gain muscle only, also what's the % of gains will I be able to keep after I come off the cycle?

----------


## peachfuzz

If your trying to put on muscle then you picked the wrong steroid . Test only would have been a better first cycle. That said you can expect a few lbs (5-6 at most) assuming you have an understanding of how to eat and train. whats your post cycle?

----------


## subzero

I don't have PCT planned. What would you suggest for PCT? I know how to eat and train that's not gonna be a problem. Just wanna gain a little and sculp my body more.

----------


## peachfuzz

your standard nolva/clomid post cycle or possibly even just nolva should suffice

----------


## subzero

How much should I take nolva/clomid and for how long, should I also get Milk Thistle ?

----------


## mikey24

Nolva-40/40/20/20
OR
Clomid-100/50/50/50, although I have seen some different variations with the dosing of the two but with your propsed cycle being so light those doses shoulde be fine.

----------


## Nicotine

please reconsider anavar ONLY cycle........

how old are you? 

first cycle, test only....

----------


## BJJ

> Nolva-40/40/20/20
> OR
> Clomid-100/50/50/50, *although I have seen some different variations with the dosing of the two but* with your propsed cycle being so light those doses shoulde be fine.


Where?

Are you advising him to do a pct of 4 weeks while he is planning to use oxandrolone only for 7 at 50mgs ed?
Am I understanding correctly? Are you sure your advice is worthy?

----------


## BJJ

> please reconsider anavar ONLY cycle........
> 
> how old are you? 
> 
> first cycle, test only....



Why?
May you name the reasons, including also those related to health?

----------


## subzero

> please reconsider anavar ONLY cycle........
> 
> how old are you? 
> 
> first cycle, test only....



I'm 30 years old. I did some research and picked anavar. The reson is, I hate needles, wanna lose some bf and also this is the only oral that is not that toxic.

----------


## subzero

So how lond should I do my PCT.

----------


## BJJ

> So how lond should I do my PCT.


I can tell you what I am going to do at the end of my anavar cycle which consists of 60mg ed for 8 weeks and 25mg proviron ed w6/8, then 2w of clomid 50mg ed for pct.

----------


## subzero

Thanks, I'm going to follow your thread that you have going.

----------


## mikey24

> Where?
> 
> Are you advising him to do a pct of 4 weeks while he is planning to use oxandrolone only for 7 at 50mgs ed?
> Am I understanding correctly? Are you sure your advice is worthy?


Yeah i'm sure.You act as if im suggesting this guy to do a PCT of tamox/clomid,250iu HCG 2x per week,and a test booster.Granted its a very light cycle but why muck around,besides after the money he will spend on the var tamox/clomid are relatively cheap in comparison. Would u not agree?

----------


## BJJ

> Yeah i'm sure.You act as if im suggesting this guy to do a PCT of tamox/clomid,250iu HCG 2x per week,and a test booster.Granted its a very light cycle but why muck around,besides after the money he will spend on the var tamox/clomid are relatively cheap in comparison. Would u not agree?


My question was related to the lenght of the pct.
It cannot be 4 weeks since 4 weeks is the lenght of a 12w cycle with test en 500mg ew.

PCT in this case should be 2 weeks, at least this is what I was told by my endo, I read it here and was advised by some vets when asked directly.

So, are you sure your advice regarding pct was correct?
This is the question.

----------


## gymnerd

I really dont see how a longer PCT would hurt anything it would help recovery even more IMO. Not too sure about the 2 wks of PCT but I am following your thread bjj so I am curious to see how it works out. OP IDK I will be running var as a finisher to my next cycle I never saw var as a good choice to run alone IMO but I have never run it alone so I really dont know

----------


## nombie

> I'm 30 years old. I did some research and picked anavar. The reson is, I hate needles, wanna lose some bf and also this is the only oral that is not that toxic.


This is pathetic^^^

You want to do steroids but dont want to use needles? If your going to be man enough to use AAS then be man enough to inject.

Anavar will not drop your body fat!! You wont lose fat unless you burn more calories than you consume, which is achieved by cutting calories and increasing your cardio. Anavar is used as a cutting cycle to keep gains while cutting bodyfat. 

You need to reconsider what you are doing! By the sounds of it you don't have a clue what your doing!!

----------


## subzero

This is my choice and my opinion I'm only asking for advice. If I don't wnna use injectables than I don't. I feel like Anavar is a percect steroid for somone that wants to get stronger, doesn't wanna get really big in short time and look likes hes jucing. 

That's why I'm on this forum , asking advice from members that used it and have a clue what they doing. So at the end of my reaserch I will have a "clue"........

----------


## peachfuzz

Nothing wrong with a 4 week post cycle. whats it gonna hurt?

----------


## gymnerd

> This is pathetic^^^
> 
> You want to do steroids but dont want to use needles? If your going to be man enough to use AAS then be man enough to inject.
> 
> Anavar will not drop your body fat!! You wont lose fat unless you burn more calories than you consume, which is achieved by cutting calories and increasing your cardio. Anavar is used as a cutting cycle to keep gains while cutting bodyfat. 
> 
> You need to reconsider what you are doing! By the sounds of it you don't have a clue what your doing!!




I hear what your saying but he has his mind made up so why not try and help him the best we can? If he is willing to cough up alot of extra cash for var instead of test and get less gains out of it just to avoid pinning so be it.

OP you will laugh at yourself once you pin once at how nervous you were for nothing.

----------


## mikey24

> My question was related to the lenght of the pct.
> It cannot be 4 weeks since 4 weeks is the lenght of a 12w cycle with test en 500mg ew.
> 
> PCT in this case should be 2 weeks, at least this is what I was told by my endo, I read it here and was advised by some vets when asked directly.
> 
> So, are you sure your advice regarding pct was correct?
> This is the question.


Look man thats why its called a suggestion.Also a four week pct is not set in stone with a 12wk test cycle at 500mg ew,I guarantee you their are many on this site that do a five, or even six week pct for the above mentioned cycle.And thats because everyone is different only that person knows when his body is right, and that could take 4wks or that could take 2wks.Its all depends on the indivudial.Now even if you were to take an extra two weeks of tamox/clomid do u seriously think that would hurt you?why dont you go ask some of the vets about that and see what they tell you.Answer your question?

----------


## AcePowerZ

I read a kid's post on here he gained 30lbs on a var only cycle, I think he was about 135lbs at start though. If I can find his post I will post it up.

----------


## thai-lan

> I can tell you what I am going to do at the end of my anavar cycle which consists of 60mg ed for 8 weeks and 25mg proviron ed w6/8, then 2w of clomid 50mg ed for pct.


BJ Joe , i think u just need to take a break. your pct plan is a complete shit and 50 or 60mg anavar wont do much. I know it from myself...

----------


## thai-lan

> I read a kid's post on here he gained 30lbs on a var only cycle, I think he was about 135lbs at start though. If I can find his post I will post it up.


lol if any kid ate properly for certain amount of time , he would gain 30pounds. its east to gain when ur only 135

----------


## glover

I would stay with the 5omg. It should work fine. I think the pct would be just four weeks of Nolva. If you don't want needles you wouldn't wand hcg anyway.

----------


## BJJ

> Look man thats why its called a suggestion.Also a four week pct is not set in stone with a 12wk test cycle at 500mg ew,I guarantee you their are many on this site that do a five, or even six week pct for the above mentioned cycle.And thats because everyone is different only that person knows when his body is right, and that could take 4wks or that could take 2wks.Its all depends on the indivudial.Now even if you were to take an extra two weeks of tamox/clomid do u seriously think that would hurt you?why dont you go ask some of the vets about that and see what they tell you.Answer your question?


you took me wrongly.
i asked vets and cross checked with my endo, period.

----------


## ghettoboyd

although you may be a bit dissapointed in your results from a low dose var cycle, it is an ok choice for a first cycle....i see nothing wrong with it...the only other fairly acceptable oral only cycle would be t-bol....just throwing that out there....good luck...

----------


## mikey24

> you took me wrongly.
> i asked vets and cross checked with my endo, period.


Yeah sure pal.Just be honest with your self dude you were insinuating I had know idea what the **** I was talking about.Well seems like you were wrong.So are you sure your advice is worthy.?Might want to seek out another endo buddy.

----------


## ythrashin

> Yeah sure pal.Just be honest with your self dude you were insinuating I had know idea what the **** I was talking about.Well seems like you were wrong.So are you sure your advice is worthy.?Might want to seek out another endo buddy.


Endos dont know shit about cycling AAS..period!

Running Var at 60mg is going to shut your HPTA down. It may suppress it completely... And if it does he would be advised to run PCT longer then 2 weeks...

Running a cycle for anywhere from 8-16 weeks can shut down your HPTA completely. You will need a PCT of about the same duration and dosage to correct it.

Running Var alone is a bad idea because it shuts down your NATURAL TEST PRODUCTION. So you libido may be jacked up while on cycle and you'll be slinging a wet noodle! Do some research on your own!! **** your ENDO!!

Be a ****ing man and run some Test with your var!!

----------


## BJJ

> Endos dont know shit about cycling AAS..period! *be very careful what you write. it is full of kids around here and the last thing the need to read, it is such a statement. you surely wanted to mean that endos (mostly but not all) do not have a direct and personal experience with aas, however they know better than others (if reliable ones of course) how to intervene to correct problems may arise and or implement drugs among each other. a farsighted and intelligent person would not step into aas without an endo on his/her shoulder, IMO.*
> 
> Running Var at 60mg is going to shut your HPTA down. It may suppress it completely... And if it does he would be advised to run PCT longer then 2 weeks... *you said right, "if it does". that "if" is the point. in my case, i 'll know by the end of the cycle, "if" it did, then my pct will be updated accordingly. not a big deal i would say.*
> 
> Running a cycle for anywhere from 8-16 weeks can shut down your HPTA completely. You will need a PCT of about the same duration and dosage to correct it. *???, 16 weeks pct then!!!*
> 
> Running Var alone is a bad idea because it shuts down your NATURAL TEST PRODUCTION. So you libido may be jacked up while on cycle and you'll be slinging a wet noodle! Do some research on your own!! *I did* **** your ENDO!! *i'll try a doggy style*
> 
> Be a ****ing man and run some Test with your var!! *if you knew my reasons, you would know i do not need test*


bold

----------


## mikey24

> Endos dont know shit about cycling AAS..period!
> 
> Running Var at 60mg is going to shut your HPTA down. It may suppress it completely... And if it does he would be advised to run PCT longer then 2 weeks...
> 
> Running a cycle for anywhere from 8-16 weeks can shut down your HPTA completely. You will need a PCT of about the same duration and dosage to correct it.
> 
> Running Var alone is a bad idea because it shuts down your NATURAL TEST PRODUCTION. So you libido may be jacked up while on cycle and you'll be slinging a wet noodle! Do some research on your own!! **** your ENDO!!
> 
> Be a ****ing man and run some Test with your var!!


Yo YTHRASHIN, no point in telling bjj a thing this guy know's it all.He knows so much that he thinks an extra two weeks of tamox/clomid therapy would have absolutely no extra benefit for someone who is suppressed.

----------


## ythrashin

> bold


You dont need Test? Are you a woman?

----------


## ythrashin

> Yo YTHRASHIN, no point in telling bjj a thing this guy know's it all.He knows so much that he thinks an extra two weeks of tamox/clomid therapy would have absolutely no extra benefit for someone who is suppressed.


Yeah I can see this... Let him listen to a endo that probably has no experience with steroid cycles. 

Hell a lot of HRT doctors and endos give some outrageous advice. Massive amounts of HCG , nolva with Deca , 50mg of oral winny ran indefinitely with Test for a HRT protocol etc... People on AAS forums have tried and tested different AAS protocols. They know what works.... 

Good luck BJJ

----------


## chuckt12345

> endos dont know shit about cycling aas..period!
> 
> Running var at 60mg is going to shut your hpta down. It may suppress it completely... And if it does he would be advised to run pct longer then 2 weeks...
> 
> Running a cycle for anywhere from 8-16 weeks can shut down your hpta completely. You will need a pct of about the same duration and dosage to correct it.
> 
> Running var alone is a bad idea because it shuts down your natural test production. So you libido may be jacked up while on cycle and you'll be slinging a wet noodle! Do some research on your own!! **** your endo!!
> 
> Be a ****ing man and run some test with your var!!


bs .. nothing wrong with runnin a var only cycle

----------


## BJJ

> Yo YTHRASHIN, no point in telling bjj a thing this guy know's it all.He knows so much that he thinks an extra two weeks of tamox/clomid therapy would have absolutely no extra benefit for someone who is suppressed. *don't think that*





> You dont need Test? Are you a woman? *am i supposed to laugh, ha ha ha*


This thread was started by the OP to receive answers.
In respect of him, there is no reason for me to keep debating since it is obvious you only try to confuse the readers and a healthy debate has a meaning only among those who are educated.

You were the ones who decided the endocrinologists are unuseful...!
No comment...
and I hope kids who are reading this won't believe you.

Perhaps, you know more than I do regarding the AAS field, but the way you write and answer me, makes me believe you are worthless for my path toward cognizance.

Surely, I am not one of those who thinks that nine women can produce a child in one month!

----------


## elpropiotorvic

Bjj.. It's too bad we have ppl like ytrashing and mike in here... Guys u can voice ur opinion but don't insult or be trying to start something ... World is already full of fights and war... If u can't handle test drop AAS( not trying to be rude it's honesty) 

I don't do test and have taken var only and loved it ... I don't liked needles but I'm good cause im too young anyways so var only for me is good to go... Some ppl will even say no pct but I always kept nolva on hand cause I'm gyno prone ...
Btw is called free will he can put the bloddy var in his body if he wishes to do so he is ok with paying for it and so should everyone we are not CFP he can take care of his own money....
Op good Luck I love var

----------


## ythrashin

My oh my boy you guys sure take this shit personal...

Go ahead and run a Var only cycle... It is your body and you can do what you want. You would yield much better results if you stacked it with Test. Period! 

You may shut down your HPTA completely or partially and you libido may suffer during a var only cycle. To deny this fact is completely foolish...

----------


## elpropiotorvic

:Bb1google:  I suggest u do a better research... The search button is ur friend

----------


## ythrashin

Dude, Anavar is not suppressive at dosages 10mg ed and under. Anything more and it becomes suppressive. 50-75mg ED can shut your HPTA down partially or completely. Depends on the individual of course.

It is a Myth that anavar is not suppressive. It is suppressive and to deny this is foolish...

----------


## elpropiotorvic

^^^ well thanks on expressing urself correctly I really appreciate it... Var does suppress ur test(dose dependant and individual dependant) but does not shut u down

----------


## elpropiotorvic

Btw note how I posted it suppress ur test not ur hpta... The negative feedback of var doesn't affect the hpta

----------


## BJJ

> Btw note how I posted it suppress ur test not ur hpta... The negative feedback of var doesn't affect the hpta


What your pct looked like?
It may be of interest also for the OP.

----------


## elpropiotorvic

Well... I was doing an exp on myself cause I read that a local doc found nolva to get rid from pubertal gyno and I Started it with the var but had financial difficulties. To continue with the Nolva so I stopped it 2 weeks after the last pil of var...I did notice however the LH rebound and I felt better than on var... Horny aggresive and bulletproof like a 15 yr old lol

----------


## peachfuzz

> Dude, Anavar is not suppressive at dosages 10mg ed and under. Anything more and it becomes suppressive. 50-75mg ED can shut your HPTA down partially or completely. Depends on the individual of course.
> 
> It is a Myth that anavar is not suppressive. It is suppressive and to deny this is foolish...


actually ive seen studies showing as little as 2.5mg have caused suppression

----------


## BJJ

> Well... I was doing an exp on myself cause I read that a local doc found nolva to get rid from pubertal gyno and I Started it with the var but had financial difficulties. To continue with the Nolva so I stopped it 2 weeks after the last pil of var...I did notice however the LH rebound and I felt better than on var... Horny aggresive and bulletproof like a 15 yr old lol


So you mean you had 2w nolva (what dose) and then stopped.
When did you start to take nolva? I mean what day number.
Also, have you taken since then blood analyses to check your levels?

----------


## elpropiotorvic

I did not do blood tests ... But I started at day 14 and stopped at day 14 of the last pill... 20 mg Ed and last two days were 40 mg ...

----------


## elpropiotorvic

Peach can u pm or post the study ?

----------


## peachfuzz

lin Endocrinol (Oxf). 1997 Feb;46(2):209-16. Related Articles, Links 


Effect of low dose oxandrolone and testosterone treatment on the pituitary-testicular and GH axes in boys with constitutional delay of growth and puberty.

Crowne EC, Wallace WH, Moore C, Mitchell R, Robertson WH, Holly JM, Shalet SM.

Department of Endocrinology, Christie Hospital Trust, Manchester, UK.

OBJECTIVE: To investigate the effect of low dose oxandrolone and testosterone on the pituitary-testicular and GH-IGF-I axes. DESIGN: Prospective double-blind placebo-controlled trial. PATIENTS: Sixteen boys with constitutional delay of growth and puberty (CDGP) with testicular volumes 4-6 ml were randomized to 3 months treatment: Group 1 (n = 5), daily placebo: Group 2 (n = 5), 2.5 mg oxandrolone daily or Group 3 (n = 6), 50 mg testosterone monthly intramuscular injections with assessment (growth, pubertal development and overnight hormone profiles) at 0, 3, 6 and 12 months. MAIN OUTCOME MEASURES: LH and GH profiles (15-minute samples) were analysed by peak detection (Pulsar), Fourier transformation and autocorrelation. Testosterone levels were measured hourly and insulin , SHBG, IGF-I, and IGFBP-3 levels at 0800 h. Statistical analysis was by multivariate analysis of variance for repeated measures. RESULTS: LH and testosterone parameters increased significantly with time in all 16 (LH AUC, P < 0.001; peak amplitude, P = 0.02; number of peaks, P = 0.02; testosterone AUC, P = 0.02; morning testosterone, P = 0.002). In Group 2, however, LH and testosterone parameters decreased at 3 months followed by a rebound increase at 6 and 12 months. SHBG levels were markedly reduced at 3 months (P = 0.006) and a wider range of dominant GH frequencies was present although GH AUC was not increased until 6 months, with an increase in GH pulse frequency but not amplitude. IGF-I levels were increased at both 3 and 12 months. In Group 3, pituitary-testicular suppression was not apparent, but GH levels increased with an increase in GH amplitude at 3 and 12 months. CONCLUSION: *Oxandrolone transiently suppressed the pituitary-testicular axis and altered GH pulsatility. Testosterone increased GH via amplitude modulation.
*


another
http://jcem.endojournals.org/cgi/content/full/84/8/2705

----------


## BJJ

> I did not do blood tests ... But I started at day 14 and stopped at day 14 of the last pill... 20 mg Ed and last two days were 40 mg ...


you mean you started your pct 2w after the end of anavar ?
why did you increase the amount of mg a the end?

----------


## ythrashin

> Btw note how I posted it suppress ur test not ur hpta... The negative feedback of var doesn't affect the hpta


LOL... Anavar suppresses your test production by affecting the HPTA through negative feedback. How do you think it lowers testosterone levels ?

----------


## ythrashin

Anavar 101
with all the interest here latelly on var i got this pulled for you bros and gals

pulled from AtmMuscle
thanks BIGSICK D

Anavar 101

--------------------------------------------------------------------------------

Everything you need to know about Anavar
Note: BSD did not write this article, but I couldn't find out who did. I thought it was a good read though.

MYTHS

Myth #1 - Anavar will not suppress the HPTA.
False. Anavar, used in adequate dosages, will shut you down. To what degree you experience side effects of suppression (loss of libido, lethargy) is entirely dependent upon the individual and the dosages used.

Myth #2 - Var is a weak anabolic , and is not effective unless stacked with a more androgenic compound.
This could not be further from the truth. At dosages of 40mg a day and higher, anavar is incredibly effective at adding water free LBM. At around day 6-7, increased vascularity should become apparent (assuming your oxandrolone is legitimate in its dosing), and strength gains should start appearing around day 14.
If used during a clean bulk, gains of 10-20 pounds are possible. If cutting, you will maintain weight, or even put on 5-10 pounds (depending on the rate of fat loss/severity of diet). You will keep all of your gains with proper PCT.

Myth #3 - Anavar will not require any type of PCT.
This is one ive never understood. It's a pretty commonly known fact now that var is a suppressive compound. So why is it that some individuals still refuse to make a small investment in some clomid/nolva....this is your testicular function we're talking about. That said, PCT required for var is not as "heavy" as PCT for, say, a test/eq cycle. 15-20 days @ 50mg clomid should be sufficient.


LIBIDO

The only real issue of concern that i have found when running anavar alone is slight libido suppression. Anavar is suppressive enough to where you WILL feel a difference in your sex drive (and not for the better ) when using 40+mg a day. There are three options to counteract this.

#1 - Tribulus + Avena Sativa - Trib at 4-7g a day and Avena Sativa at 3-4g a day tend to help prevent any loss in performance or ability to get it up. However, using effective dosages is going to end up being as or more expensive than options 2 or 3...but its your call.

#2 - Proviron - If hairloss is an issue in your choice to use anavar, then you may want to avoid this one. But 25mg ED proviron, starting after week 2, will keep you rock hard. And it will help to harden up your muscles too .

#3 - Maintenance Test Dosage - Finally, you could choose to use testosterone to keep your willy in shape. At a dosage of around 200mg, split bi weekly, everything should keep running smoothly. Also, this will contribute to your gains much moreso than than options 1 or 2. I would keep nolva onhand on the off chance that you are severely gyno prone. Bloating should not be an issue at this dosage.

BENEFITS

Anavar is a badass drug. This is why.

#1 - Vascularity
Oxandrolone will make you veiny as all hell. And quickly. Look out for brand new bulging forearms veins by around day 6. If you are following a cutting regimen, expect new spider webs in your chest, shoulders and quads by around day 21.

#2 - Pumps
When on var, the pumps are constant. Bored sitting in class/at work? Do some unweighted calf raises. After about three minutes, your calves will be ready to pop. Youll be doing something like drinking a cup of water, and after a minute of holding it, your bi will be completely full and pumped. You may have to cut some sets short in the gym due to the painful pumpage.

#3 - Strength
Even when cutting, you can expect new strength gains every workout after about day 14-21.

#4 - Fat Loss
Anavar has been shown to contribute to accelerated fat loss in both subcutaneous and visceral fat, concentrated effects in the abdomen and thigh area. And if youve used the drug, you can attest to this...if you cant sport the 6-8 pack look on var, its not gonna happen .

CYCLE

Anavar should be run @ at least 40mg a day to see all of the benefits it offers. Dosages upwards of 80mg have been shown to exhibit diminishing returns. Also, i cant imagine the intensity of the pumps at that kind of dosage.

Cycle #1
Anavar 40-50mg ED Weeks 1-8
Tribulus 5-8g ED Weeks 1-12
Avena Sativa 2-4g ED Weeks 1-12
Clomid 50mg ED Weeks 9-11

Cycle #2
Anavar 40-50mg ED Weeks 1-8
Proviron 25mg ED Weeks 3-8
Clomid 50mg ED Weeks 9-11

Cycle #3
Anavar 40-50mg ED Weeks 1-8
Test Prop 50mg EOD Weeks 1-8
Clomid 50mg ED Weeks 9-11

If bulking, Test Enanthate could be substituted for prop, and 100mg could be injected every 3-4 days...however, this could cause more bloating, and complicate PCT timing.

LIVER PROTECTION

Anavar is a 17 Alpha Alkylated steroid , and is toxic. It has been shown to be less toxic than other orals, and is even used as liver treatment for recovering alcoholics. Still, i would limit my time using it to 8 weeks, 10 at the most.

It would be beneficial to you liver to use several different OTC supplements during, and perhaps after your cycle. A few preventive measures never hurt anyone .

1 - Milk Thistle 
The classic liver protectant herb.supposedly works by blocking the entrance of harmful substances to liver cells, and hastening their expulsion. Make sure there is a high standardization of Silymarin

2 - R ALA
A powerful antioxidant

3 - NAC
Supports liver function and production of l-glutathione

4 - Vitamin C and E
Antioxidants

5 - LOADS of water
Helps to flush out your entire system

LIPID PROTECTION

Anavar isnt going to kill your cholesterol levels like some drugs (winny being one of the worst), but it may put your LDL/HDL profiles outside of the normal range. There are a few things that help, but as long as your not using 60+mg daily or running it for more than 10 weeks, i would just use flax...

1 - Flax Oil
Consuming lots of ***** fatty acids promotes overall health, as well as helping to keep your lipid profile from becoming too bad.

2 - Policosanol
Used at 20mg daily to keep your HDL (good cholesterol) levels from crashing, and your LDL from becoming too high.

3 - Niacin
Preferably the flush free variety. If you wish, niacin can be used at 1-2g ED for a short period post-cycle to normalize HDL levels. Do not use for more than 7-14 days, as liver toxicity can be an issue when using those dosages of niacin for long periods of time.
__________________

----------


## ythrashin

IMO if you use Var to help increase cardio,stay lean, get stronger and are perhaps a MMA fighter.... Its best to stack var with Test at 200-300mg per week. Test at this amount should not effect your cardio by making you cramp up and add to much water weight.

Var is best stacked with Test because its going to lower natural Test production by effecting your HPTA. IMO

----------


## ythrashin

pulled as well
PATRICK BATEMAN

Anavar FAQ - A great read.

--------------------------------------------------------------------------------

Alright guys, I have seen a lot of ?'s concerning anavar lately.

If I were to be stranded on an island with only one AAS to choose, I would take var over everything else. Why??

It's an oral, so no poking. It's a mild drug and is only slightly liver toxic. It makes you strong, lean, hard, and no aggression (IMO). If anything, it makes me feel jolly and warm.

This was originally posted by Twitched over at Elite.

Enjoy!

FAQ



Is oxandrolone an effective bridge?

See "Does anavar supress your HPTA".

What is the highest recommended dose for bodybuilding purposes?

From my research, the consensus is that anything over 80mg shows extreme diminishing returns.

Does oxandrolone supress your HPTA (natural testosterone production)?

Yes. Research shows as little as 2.5mg can supress in some folks. As far as the effects of this lowered test production, at 40mg a day, I would say that it's pretty much split evenly. Half of people will attest to loss of sex drive and testicular shrinkage late cycle, while about half attest that they retained sexual drive without any shrinkage. Bridging users be forewarned.

Reference: (Effect of low dose oxandrolone and testosterone treatment on the pituitary-testicular and GH axes in boys with constitutional delay of growth and puberty. Crowne EC, Wallace WH, Moore C, Mitchell R, Robertson WH, Holly JM, Shalet SM. )

Is clomid needed post cycle?

Yes. This should be apparent from the above question. You may find that 50mg/day for two weeks is enough however.

Oxandrolone and liver damage. What's the deal?

There is room for serious debate here. Oxandroline is 17-alpha-alkylated, so it's starting off on a bad foot. Oxandrolone has shown to cause liver values to sway outside of the "normal zone" for some posters (which may or may not indicate liver toxicity, this is debatable), however, the insert also states that oxandrolone can alter blood test results. I would treat this drug as liver toxic, supplimenting with a lot of ALA, Liver Detox, etc. However, this drug has also been used at 80mg/day to treat (and reverse!) liver damage in alcohol abusers. Hard to say what this means. My advice is to play it safe and treat it like any other 17aa oral.

Reference: (1: Am J Gastroenterol 1991 Sep;86(9):1200-8, A randomized, controlled trial of treatment of alcoholic hepatitis with parenteral nutrition and oxandrolone. I. Short-term effects on liver function. Bonkovsky HL, Fiellin DA, Smith GS, Slaker DP, Simon D, Galambos JT.)


Cholesterol? Heart attack time?

User experience seems to point to the fact that prolonged use does bring your good cholesterol down and your bad cholesterol up. Take your flax seed oil.

"Also, because oral steroids can decrease the "good" HDL cholesterol and increase the "bad" LDL cholesterol, oral steroids can increase the risk of cardiovascular disease (CVD). If you use oral anabolic steroids consider taking 400 to 800 IU of Vitamin E, and 1,000 to 2,000 mg. of Vitamin C with each meal. These vitamin antioxidants help to protect cholesterol from the oxidation that is associated with CVD."

(Oxandrin May Cause Liver Toxicity, by Michael Mooney (Original article in issue #7, October, 1998. Updated July, 2001)

Will grapefruit speed absorbtion?

Naringen present in grapefruit juice has shown to increase absorbtion of 17 alpha-ethinylestradiol (EE2), however, it is pure speculation as to its effects are similar in 17-alpha-alkylated substances. Hey, it cant hurt!

(Can grapefruit juice influence ethinylestradiol bioavailability? Author: Weber A; JÂ¨ager R; BÂ¨orner A; Klinger G; Vollanth R; Matthey K; Balogh A)

----------


## BJJ

Click Drug Name to View Profile: Oxandrolone or Anavar

----------


## ythrashin

Where did you find that BJJ? A vendors website?

----------


## BJJ

> Anavar 101
> with all the interest here latelly on var i got this pulled for you bros and gals
> 
> pulled from AtmMuscle
> thanks BIGSICK D
> 
> Anavar 101
> 
> --------------------------------------------------------------------------------
> ...



I did not write it, it is just a simple read.
But I was waiting for you to show up, since you cannot play cards in here. If you give information and advices, they must be reliable, otherwise do not post.

I was told by you and "your friend" that:

1. Endocrinologists are not useful, they no nothing about AAS.
2. My pct was not correct. (you presumed to know the reasons why...)

Then you, "proudly like a baby", posted an article where it is written exactly the pct I have on hand. *bold*

I am here to show you that being rude to someone gratuitously serves to nothing.
The logicality of human thought may not be a mere enhancement of our feelings. They must be dominated, even at the cost of "writing" what we do not want, if this conducts to the truth.

Again, the OP just asked a simple question.
You were able to make a mess, confusing all around.

----------


## ythrashin

You posted a PCT protocol of 2 weeks. Those PCT protocols are for 3 weeks my friend...

You insist that anavar wont shut you down and cause sides. I am trying to show you that it can!!! 

There are better ways to run anavar then by it self. Running it with test is the logical thing to do! Even if its a HRT/trt dosage of test. You are one hard headed mofo... :AaGreen22:

----------


## ythrashin

You are so sensitive...
You are the rude one being insulting. I'm trying to make a point and you aren't getting it!!

I told those wanting to run a oral/anavar only cycle to be a man inject some test. Thats usually the only problem for those that want to run a oral only cycle. Not wanting to pin themselves... If you cant do that you arent cut out for AAS.

BTW...Where did you get that article/read you posted?

----------


## mikey24

> Bjj.. It's too bad we have ppl like ytrashing and mike in here... Guys u can voice ur opinion but don't insult or be trying to start something ... World is already full of fights and war... If u can't handle test drop AAS( not trying to be rude it's honesty) 
> 
> I don't do test and have taken var only and loved it ... I don't liked needles but I'm good cause im too young anyways so var only for me is good to go... Some ppl will even say no pct but I always kept nolva on hand cause I'm gyno prone ...
> Btw is called free will he can put the bloddy var in his body if he wishes to do so he is ok with paying for it and so should everyone we are not CFP he can take care of his own money....
> Op good Luck I love var


Let me explain to you whats too bad. Its to bad that ppl like BJ will make the OP second guess something as simple and trivial as a standard 4wk PCT regimen of tamox/clomid.And whats even sadder is ppl like yourself trying to justify BJ.But WTF its not my body try the 2wk protocol I wish you all the best.

----------


## thai-lan

lol dude dont tell it to BJ JOE , he wont understand or listen to u , somebody must have stuck a piece up his ass of paper saying , "ANAVAR WONT SHUT YOUR NATURAL TEST DOWN AND FOR THIS REASON 2WEEKS OF CLOMID PCT IS ENOUGH" 

by the way every fact that you say is RIGHT and im with you on everything you say.

----------


## mikey24

> lol dude dont tell it to BJ JOE , he wont understand or listen to u , somebody must have stuck a piece of paper saying , "ANAVAR WONT SHUT YOUR NATURAL TEST DOWN AND FOR THIS REASON 2WEEKS OF CLOMID PCT IS ENOUGH" 
> 
> by the way every fact that you say is RIGHT and im with you on everything you say.


Thank you thai- I was starting to lose all hope that anyone on this thread had any sense.

----------


## ythrashin

Dude took the shit personally when I said endos dont know shit about cycling AAS. Its like the guy is a endo...LOL 

How many endos give their patients large amounts of AAS? They are familiar with normal HRT dosage effects and restoring a natural balance... How many actually know how to correctly run a AAS cycle or PCT afterward? I'd trust tried and tested methods of cycling and PCT found on reliable bodybuilding and AAS forums any day over some endo making guesses from a medical book. 
Not all dont know shit, but most surely dont know much about cycling AAS...IMO

His endo obviously doesnt, condoning a Anavar only cycle...with a 2 week PCT.... :Hmmmm:

----------


## thai-lan

lol hes already shut down and his estrogen is up, thats why he's crying ... BJJ told you so many times not to take clomid through out your cycle....

----------


## ythrashin

> lol dude dont tell it to BJ JOE , he wont understand or listen to u , somebody must have stuck a piece up his ass of paper saying , "ANAVAR WONT SHUT YOUR NATURAL TEST DOWN AND FOR THIS REASON 2WEEKS OF CLOMID PCT IS ENOUGH" 
> 
> by the way every fact that you say is RIGHT and im with you on everything you say.


It would be the safe thing to do and run the PCT longer then 2 weeks. Even at a lower dosage... 
Like a Clomid 50/50/25/25 or 50/50/25or50 protocol.... Just to ensure you have recovered fully.
Why half-ass PCT and possibly not recover fully or take longer to recover fully?

----------


## BJJ

OP, this is what I am doing:

http://forums.steroid.com/showthread.php?t=403234

I update it on a weekly basis.
Good Luck

PS
Advice is to have an endo on hand, unless you are a doctor.

----------


## ythrashin

> PS
> Advice is to have an endo on hand, unless you are a doctor.


PS
I've got a few of HRT specialists and docs that have experience with running AAS cycles on-hand and vets on numerous boards that I can go to for advice. Sometimes its good and sometimes its bad advice... Check up on their advice and get several opinions.

----------


## ythrashin

> OP, this is what I am doing:
> 
> http://forums.steroid.com/showthread.php?t=403234


A "var bulking cycle"...? :Hmmmm:  LOL... Using var to bulk? Crazy...

----------


## BJJ

> A "var bulking cycle"...? LOL... Using var to bulk? Crazy...


I am not using oxandrolone to bulk, I juste use that word in my thread to indicate a period of time where I am supposed to get stonger and leaner with, perhaps, a few extra lbs. I do not want to get heavier and bigger.
That's it.

----------


## ythrashin

> I am not using oxandrolone to bulk, I juste use that word in my thread to indicate a period of time where I am supposed to get stonger and leaner with, perhaps, a few extra lbs. I do not want to get heavier and bigger.
> That's it.


IC...

I really wish you could see the logic in my reasoning...

That Var is better ran with Test cause it can suppress your natty test production...

Var can be very suppressive and can shut your HPTA down and a longer PCT may be needed....
Why half-ass PCT? Run it at least a week or two longer...

Trust your Endo...just dont take his word as gospel when it comes to running AAS cycles....

----------


## BJJ

> IC...
> 
> I really wish you could see the logic in my reasoning... *I do see yours, you do not see mine. That's the problem.*
> 
> That Var is better ran with Test cause it can suppress your natty test production... *It might, its a genetics response we have to look for since it is probable but not 100% sure and I have a reason not to use test and risk.*
> 
> Var can be very suppressive and can shut your HPTA down and a longer PCT may be needed.... *My throughout cycle blood results will tell me that.*
> Why half-ass PCT? Run it at least a week or two longer... *If needed I am ready to do it.*
> 
> Trust your Endo...just dont take his word as gospel when it comes to running AAS cycles.... *From the age of ten I never did that not even with my mother and my life has been since then surely harder but it has been MINE.*


 :Welcome:

----------


## ythrashin

Ok cool....

What are the risks and reasons for not running Test?

----------

